# Free Pallets In Ballarat



## Lecterfan (6/1/12)

Gday,

a mate just let me know that his workplace has two piles of pallets to get rid of. Pick up only I think, and I haven't seen them myself.

PM for details.

Cheers.


----------



## bignath (6/1/12)

Bugger, was hoping the title of this thread was mispelt....


----------



## DU99 (6/1/12)

:lol:


----------



## manticle (6/1/12)

@DU99:

Palate
Pallet
Palette

I presume big nath was hoping for pellets (and presumably hop pellets if the first presumption was correct).


----------



## Lecterfan (6/1/12)

Big Nath said:


> Bugger, was hoping the title of this thread was mispelt....




Did you think I accidentally spelled 'massages with complimentary happy endings' as 'pallets'? :lol:


----------



## DU99 (6/1/12)

*SORRY *


----------



## WarmBeer (6/1/12)

?


----------



## brettprevans (6/1/12)

U know if thwy are branded they belong to the company. Ie chep belong to chep and they sued bunnings for millions for all the pallets they havent returned.

Now thats out of the way, pallwts make great furniture. Look up pallet couch or pallet day bed


----------



## chadjaja (6/1/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> U know if thwy are branded they belong to the company. Ie chep belong to chep and they sued bunnings for millions for all the pallets they havent returned.
> 
> Now thats out of the way, pallwts make great furniture. Look up pallet couch or pallet day bed



No they make great brew stands! :icon_chickcheers: 

Two chopped up and bolted together work a treat and for the cost of the bolts. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wimmig (6/1/12)

A little off topic here, but if you are using pallets for anything else than the inteded purpose please be very carefull with how you deal with them. Pallets are treated with a number of things to ensure long life, and bug resistance (ie termites). These include CCA (Chromated copper arsenate), and in the older ones, pretty heavy going amounts of arsenic [arsenite (trivalent arsenic)]. 

Only cut them with a breather, and with a shop vac on the waste out. Or if not, outside with a mask.

http://www.csiro.au/Outcomes/Food-and-Agri...atedTimber.aspx


----------



## michelle T (15/10/15)

hello im interested in the free pallets that your m8 has. do you know how many there is please and are they in good nic. We are after 32 of them. Thanks


----------



## DU99 (16/10/15)

check the date of the post


----------

